# Bowfishing for Flounder, Drum, and Sheepshead - Rockport, Texas



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

While the flounder gigging remains excellent right now, why not add a little more challenge, and shoot them with a bow...

2/23/2014
Had 2 guys bow-fishing with me tonight. After a slow start, they really got going on shooting some fish. Ended with 7 flounder, 6 drum, and 1 sheepshead. The biggest flounder was 23" and weighed 5 pounds. All the fish were shot with a bow and arrow tonight...

We had 2 Go-Pro cameras going the whole time to record the trip, with one mounted on Alan's bow. After editing video all day today, the link below is the final cut from last nights trip. The video shows most of the hits and many of the misses, being as realistic as possible. Bow-fishing is by no means easy, it takes alot of practice, as you can see early in the video. This video was shot in full 1080p HD, so don't be afraid to turn up the quality setting!!

*Watch the Video of the trip by clicking the link below!!*





Pictures from the trip are below.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Good trip! Solid video!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice. What do you think about the new flounder proposal?


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*tpwd proposal*



texas two guns said:


> Nice. What do you think about the new flounder proposal?


I think the flounder population is in good shape with the current regulations. There are up and down years with mother nature, and most of the variation seen in the flounder population have nothing to do with fishing or gigging pressure.

I think that the current proposal is going in the the wrong direction. If a certain season is going to be closed, it needs to be closed for EVERYBODY. Why single out bowfisherman and giggers for a closed season, when rod and reel anglers take the majority of the flounder each year.

Also, TPWD has the timing of their closure all wrong. The real flounder run always occurs between Nov 15 and Dec 15th each year. Why not just change the closure dates to Nov 15 - Dec 15th, and make it closed for everyone, including rod/reel anglers.

Rick


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

To my understanding, the proposal will allow gigging year around, but the take will only be 2 during their set time frame, and that includes R&R.


----------

